
Sexual Harassment at Uber Reminds Us That HR Is Not Your Friend - kungfudoi
http://www.financialsamurai.com/sexual-harassment-at-uber-reminds-us-hr-is-not-your-friend/
======
mrits
"build a relationship with your HR manager" \-- But that is how we got in this
situation!

Joking aside, I used to think HR was a construct of SJW that hated men. Now
I've done a 180 to believe it's a way for corporations to ignore bad behavior
by having a paper trail of how they "tried" to deal with it.

I'm never certain that the stories I read are true, but have no doubt that
this type of stuff happens all the time.

